# Joey Mason



## SixxyKitty (Mar 20, 2007)

Here's my beautiful boy  














































I live in a small town and don't really fit in anywhere in my school. I wasn't ever good at making friends and was more of a loner, but because I'm such a sociable person this often made me sad and depressed.

I had always wanted a dog. I knew dogs were very loyal and would be by your side at all times so I had always thought that a dog is what I needed. My parents often said "No." because we were renting our home and our landlord wouldn't allow it.

When I found out we were going to move and own our own house I was back on asking for a dog. For some reason I was still getting the dreadful "No." and because I wanted to spend time with dogs I started volunteering at CCHS. This still didn't help my depression though because I still had to leave them behind, and especially when I would return and find the dog I befriended gone because they got adopted out.

Months went by and my depression was getting worse, then it happened, my sister brought in her cat. Now, at the time I hated cats, I was afraid of them. Her name was Mystik and she was adopted from CCHS she was known as Que there. Mystik strutted out of her little pet carrier that she was brought in and rubbed up against my leg. My sister informed me that she'd be sticking around for awhile so I might as well get used to her.

Oddly enough I did. I treated Mystik like she was my best friend, because she was. Whenever I came home I would be greeted by that sweet little tabby face staring up at me. She protected me at night, wouldn't let anyone enter my room while I was asleep, not even my mom.

I had Mystik for 3 months, my sister did the most horrible thing by coming home and taking her back. I couldn't stop crying. I was back in my depression state it was the worst day of my life the day that Mystik left.

Two months later November came rolling around. My birthday was coming up and I didn't even care. I was on the computer as usual when my sister called me up and told me to get on the Humane Society webpage and look up a cat. I figured it was a cat for her so I was looking at Tabbys since she already owned one Tabby. I kept naming off some Tabbys until she informed me of the greatest news ever, "This cat is for you, it's your birthday present!"

"Oh really?!" I gasped. "Well in that case I want a black one!"

I quickly went back to the main search page and selected "Cat, Male, Black." and hit enter.

While I was browsing through the cats I kept looking at the dates of how long they had been there. I then came across a sweet little face that had been there for way too long.

His name was CJ and he had been there since June 11th, 2004.

"Thats the one I want! I want CJ!" were the words of excitement that spilled out of my mouth.

Days turned into weeks as my birthday was nearing. I knew what I was getting so excitement filled my life, but my patience wasn't staying with me.

"Can we go see him now?!" I asked my sister. "No, not until your birthday."

"What if he's not there?!" I would sigh. "I'm sure he will be." My sister would inform.

Finally the day came. 4 days after my birthday we went to see dear CJ, and he ended up still being there. A big smile sweeped across my face as I carefully removed him from his cage and carried him to the Get Accquanted room.

My mom was sitting down in a chair, and my sister was leaned up against the wall. I set CJ down and sat upon the floor. He completely ignored my mom and my sister and came straight over to me. He laid into my lap and licked my hand as tears of joy filled my eyes. "I want this one!" I choked out, "I definitely want this one."

So it was set. My mom signed the papers for me because I was too young at the time. CJ was paid for and he left CCHS on November 28th, 2004.

We changed his name to Joey and he's been the greatest friend a girl could ever ask for. He sleeps with me at night, and makes sure I am never alone. He's curled up in my lap right now as I am typing this out.

Joey is the only friend I ever did ask for. He's my gift from God.


----------



## DixieandSuzie (Mar 19, 2007)

Hey Joey!  

Trista, that's an awesome arrival story! I'm glad you and Joey found each other!!!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

What a great story! Unfortunately, I can't see the picture on my computer at work - I'll have to wait until I get home. :? 

He* was *there an awfully long time.  

Waiting for YOU!


----------



## SixxyKitty (Mar 20, 2007)

marie73 said:


> What a great story! Unfortunately, I can't see the picture on my computer at work - I'll have to wait until I get home. :?
> 
> He* was *there an awfully long time.
> 
> Waiting for YOU!


Yep that he was :luv


----------



## badet (Oct 7, 2005)

Your story made me tear up! Such a great story of 2 lonely being now happy because they found each other!


----------



## fellajetandmonster'sslave (Aug 5, 2003)

*joey*

well, I for one, am a big sucker for a black cat---I currently serve four. two LH, two SH---each one different in both personality and beauty---one in particular, Itty-Bitt, is so glossy,and smooth,with these big amber eyes-she is just irresistable---Jett looks like your Joey---and she is just a love as well...............................


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Awww....I have a soft spot for black kitties as you can see from my sig pics. Joey is adorable. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

purrs to the handsome boy :luv


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Finally, I can see the pictures! I can also see why you fell in love with him. :blackcat


----------



## SixxyKitty (Mar 20, 2007)

doodlebug said:


> Awww....I have a soft spot for black kitties as you can see from my sig pics. Joey is adorable. Welcome to the forum!


*Catnaps maggie* ^_^


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

What a cutie and what a great story, I'm glad you two found each other  .


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Congrats on getting Joey! He is absolutely gorgeous and your story is a real testament to how humans and animals can improve each other's lives.


----------



## faerymagic (Jul 25, 2006)

That is a wonderful story! Thank you for sharing


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

What a wonderful story. Companion animals do change our lives and enrich them dont they! How old do they think he is? My kitties have changed my life for the better also!


----------



## estelle58 (Feb 28, 2006)

Hello handsome... :heart It's nice to see your here... and you too Trista... :wink:


----------



## SixxyKitty (Mar 20, 2007)

Mitts & Tess said:


> What a wonderful story. Companion animals do change our lives and enrich them dont they! How old do they think he is? My kitties have changed my life for the better also!


Joey is 4 years old


----------



## SixxyKitty (Mar 20, 2007)

estelle58 said:


> Hello handsome... :heart It's nice to see your here... and you too Trista... :wink:


Great to see you too


----------

